# Re: Vintage Serif BMW badge



## Chesterpiglet (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: Vintage Serif BMW badge*

Hi there
My name is Rob & when I introduced myself I said I collected old BMW badges & somebody suggested I put some photos on here to share with you. I have over 40 mainly serif & enamel with a few plastic & aluminium ones included. I welcome any comments & suggestions as to what it might be off. The 1st one is included below. It is approx 60mm in diameter & fixing studs 49mm centre to centre. Quite unusual in that it is totally flat-most are domed to some degree. If there is much interest I will put some more on. Vain hope but does anybody else collect them? Given how popular BMW's are I am amazed there isn't any more info on them & certainly not a definitive site.
Best regards Rob


----------



## DBM550i (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice, BMW history is great and obviously better built!


----------



## M2Pilot (Jun 1, 2007)

Totally flat may have been appropriate C pillar on the early coupes. The roundel was also mounted on the back of some 1602-2002s beneath the edge of the trunk & above bumper & I'm guessing that flat would have worked there too.


----------

